# Frankenstein - Can't wait!



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I'm on pins and needles, well, figuretively, until this new kit based is released. If they scuplt the face like they did for the upcoming Mummy, it'll be a great kit to go along with the Aurora Frankenstein and the aftermarket heads/arms of the Glen Strange.

The only thing that has me worried a little bit is that it's supposed to be released in June, according to the email I sent Moebius, but they don't have any pictures of it yet like the do the Mummy.

Oh well, patience grasshopper, as they say.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

When is the Mummy coming out?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Mummy should be late May, Frankenstein is more likely August at this point. We're almost always running behind!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Both the Mummy and the Monster are at the top of my 'Can't wait till they show up' list


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Mummy should be late May, Frankenstein is more likely August at this point. We're almost always running behind!


Next time in my LHS I'll tell him to get two for me.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm really looking forward to these as well...These are going to be some very nice kits..


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Yep! Definitely looking forward to this one.

Also hoping Moebius gets the Creature from the Black Lagoon kit into production. Aw heck, who am I kidding? I'd love to see all the Universal Monsters get the updated treatment!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm excited to see the Frankenstein kit, for sure!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Big Franky, Little Franky, Big glow Franky, Boris Likeness Franky...
I think there never need be another Franky wish list again.
Thanks to our favorite Frank!


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Me too! Need more monsters for the Monster Cafe!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Skipping!
Doing backflips!

OW!

Reaching gingerly for the heating pad.

"woo-hoo," he gasps.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

derric1968 said:


> Yep! Definitely looking forward to this one.
> 
> Also hoping Moebius gets the Creature from the Black Lagoon kit into production. Aw heck, who am I kidding? I'd love to see all the Universal Monsters get the updated treatment!







You're not the only one who wants to see the Creature!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> You're not the only one who wants to see the Creature!


Hey Sungod...Have you read the New AFM #44?...Allow me to turn to page 55 and Quote Frank Winspur...
AFM: How many Universal characters do you plan to release kits on and will they feature bases as elaborate as the Mummys'?
FW:...We are licensed for The Mummy, Frankenstein, and THE CREATURE.....With time going as it has, we may have to renew to get THE CREATURE out.
Sounds pretty promising to me :thumbsup:
...Oh, and BTW if you haven't read the new AFM...Get It!!! It is the Moebius Edition as far as I'm concerned....Styrene Dreams & Classic Plastic Issue!!
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

You know, renewing the license would be a costly venture, but would give Frank more time to maybe release another kit or two. I'm kinda hoping he has to renew. I'm a selfish twit...sorry Frank..LOL. I just want more monsters. I wants em all. Bwaahaahaa


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

well guys, the more you buy, the better a position to renew that license....

frank, i wouldnt worry about running behind... it just makes the appetite for the individual piece even stronger!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Sad news about the delay in The Mummy, but I figure the delay will give us more time to construct our current builds "perfectly". :thumbsup:


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> You're not the only one who wants to see the Creature!


Yes, the Creature is a great kit.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Seaview said:


> Sad news about the delay in The Mummy, but I figure the delay will give us more time to construct our current builds "perfectly". :thumbsup:


Yea, I too was hoping to pick one up at WF, ahh well, good things come to those who wait, and the waits almost over on the mummy. Heck, I still need to finish the flying sub anywho..


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Now THERE's an idea for a display: Drac and Frankie chasing the crew of the Flying Sub while the Creature waits beneath it!

Larry


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Hey Sungod...Have you read the New AFM #44?...Allow me to turn to page 55 and Quote Frank Winspur...
> AFM: How many Universal characters do you plan to release kits on and will they feature bases as elaborate as the Mummys'?
> FW:...We are licensed for The Mummy, Frankenstein, and THE CREATURE.....With time going as it has, we may have to renew to get THE CREATURE out.
> Sounds pretty promising to me :thumbsup:
> ...







I haven't read it so thanks for quoting that for me and the shop near me used to sell it but I haven't seen it for a while. Really interesting to read that and they've said they like the creature on here too so let's hope it goes ahead!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Sungod, do yourself a favor and get this AFM #44 issue...it is packed with Moebius info and tons of pictures of all the kits :thumbsup: This issue is a keeper! ...and as for Moebius producing a New model of the Creature, and I've said this before...Oh Hell Ya...make this one Please!
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah Sungod, do yourself a favor and get this AFM #44 issue...it is packed with Moebius info and tons of pictures of all the kits :thumbsup: This issue is a keeper! ...and as for Moebius producing a New model of the Creature, and I've said this before...Oh Hell Ya...make this one Please!
> Mcdee






I'll have a look next week in another Borders. Might be lucky!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You can get it right here... http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/product.php?productid=17109&cat=249&page=2
Coolest issue since the Aurora issue IMO, then again ...I'm a styrene freak
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The Mummy ,Frankenstein and now maybe the Creature :thumbsup:Moebius you're doing just fine :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you for THE KITS ALREADY PRODUCED!! I have to Pinch myself to see if I'm awake with the Models from Moebius & Monarch!!... Aurora1Craig


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Can't wait for the pictures of the new Frankenstein kit to be posted. Hope it's right after everyone else gets back from WF!


----------

